# Casey Passed Away



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

This is probably not the right place to put this but I want it here because you guys and gals changed our life with RAW feeding! 

As some of you may know, I brought Casey here after researching RAW because she was a mess. The quality of life she had was deplorable and I had to find a better way! She had lost almost all her hair, she stunk and itched so bad and was suffering from seizures. 

After a long haul with trying to convince my ex husband that RAW was the way to go for her, our marriage fell through and I took Casey and Ava with me for their own good, especially Casey's. We continued RAW feedings up until Friday morning when I fed her her last meal of eggs and ground burger. Of course, it was my new husband's and my dinner but it was her last meal and damn it, she got it because I always gave her the best and it didn't come in a bag!

Three days ago, Casey broke her hip. She was 14 years old. It was with a heavy heart to lay her down humanely because she could not walk and her prognosis was grim. 

I want you all to know that you guys had given Casey a second chance at living the way a dog deserves and eating the way a dog was intended to eat! I can't tell you how happy I was to find you when we needed you most! I am grateful for the information that I sat for weeks absorbing for my best friend Casey! I was so blessed to have her in my life and take care of her for as long as I did. When she left, she took my heart with her but she knew, I fed her the way she needed to be fed and she loved every bit of it! I never once gave up hope that she would get better and she did.

Thank you all from the bottom of my broken heart! 

RIP Casey! So many people loved you!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Having to make that final decision is never easy but you know you did what had to be done for Casey even at the expense of your own feelings. What a great long life though. Sounds like you were both very lucky to have found each other.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry. And so glad you made her happy, and knew when it was time to let her go. I wish there was something to make you feel better.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving her the best life possible!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to here about Casey, but boy do I remember the tireless posting in trying to find a remedy for her problem. 

You have done the very best by her, in researching the diet, in taking her after the divorce and in giving her unconditional love that all our animals so deserve, and in even having to put her humanely down, those are all things that we, as devoted parents have to make. You did good by her and she will always know that. 

I hope your heart will find comfort in knowing that too!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I know I did right by her and letting her go was an unselfish act but it hurts so much! 

I did what I had to do with no apologies to my ex husband. I fought for her and won the battle so she could live a good dog's life. She was amazing and I know she loved me so very much. She was always there to comfort me and licked my tears many, many times in the past, just as she licked my tears as I weapt for her as I left her go on Friday morning. 

I'll never forget her!!! She was a great girl! 



Thank you guys for everything!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

This brought a tear to my eye. Seriously. 

You did well. You probably gave Casey the best years of her life. As so many of us here say, raw is not about longevity as much as it is about quality of life. 

I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with every word JayJay just said. I am very sorry to hear about Casey.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Rest in peace, Casey.... such a lucky dog to have had such a wonderful Mom! You were lucky to have her for so long, what a special relationship you two had. I am so, so sorry for your loss, but you gave her the one last gift you could, and that was to be free of pain and suffering. You did her good.  All the dogs at this house are sending you and yours kisses!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I too am very sorry to hear about your poor old girl. Your love and dedication definitely gave you both a few more years together and that's something you can be very proud of. I know it doesn't make it any easier to bear right now, but it will give you great comfort and peace when your grief is a little less raw. ((hugs))


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

(((((Huggies))))) and rip pretty casey. It sounds like she lived a wonderful spoiled life. She was a very special girl that's for sure


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i remember you well....and i'm so glad that casey got the best from you, regardless of your situation....

she will rest in peace, because you gave her a peaceful life...and i am glad that your life has worked out for the best too.

take care and you will see casey again.

right now, she has to go play with all of our dogs who are waiting for us.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss  Casey is the sweetest cutest angel


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure her very best days were spent with you, and you did the very best thing for her.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry for your loss. you really took great care of your dog.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think I must have joined after you had all of the issues with Casey posted here and this is the first time I am hearing from you at all. Regardless, you are a fellow dog lover who has just gone through our least favorite part of dog ownership. I am very sorry that you had to lose Casey in such a way. Rest assured that you made the best decision for her. She sounds like she was a very lucky dog to have had you in her life. You obviously cared about her very much


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I ever actually spoke to you but I remember your story. It was the very first story I read on DFC when I was going through the threads. I remember how you and your then husband were arguing about raw, I remember the photos...I remember it all; it was my first "raw" story.

My deepest condolences on the loss of your best friend. You did everything you could to give her the best life you could and I'm pretty sure that dog knew it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm choking back tears as I type this because I know how hard you fought for her. She was so damn lucky to have you as her protector! You gave her a wonderful long life and made a very kind decision for her in the end. My you find peace in the memories you have of her!


----------



## Kapalua (Sep 29, 2011)

I wasn't a member here when you first came to the forum but my deepest sympathies to you and your family. My heart is breaking for you and I hope soon you can take comfort from all you did for Casey, all you shared, and the wonderful memories you will always have. Casey was surrounded by love, rest in peace sweet Casey.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss but it is very clear that she lived an amazing life with you!! GodSpeed Casey


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been meaning to come in and post a thank you to all who have given me their condolences but I can't log in here on my phone for some reason and my computer tanked so... 

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers! I needed them so very much! She was my life and I was hers! Thank you! Thank You! Thank You! For everything! For the RAW info and the friendships and support you guys have given me and us since September of 2009! She had a beautiful life! 

I'm still a RAW feeder! Ava adores it!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss...I joined this forum way after you did, but I remember reading about your success story. You gave her a great life...no regrets! Take care~


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am way too new here to have known your story, your struggles, or your beautiful dog. But just know that you have done the best for her, and, in the end, that is all we can do.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to let go but it was the best decision for Casey. I am sure she treasured her life with you.


----------

